# Τι θα λέγατε να πάρετε ένα πτυχίο ή έναν μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο;



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2009)

Για το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2010-2011, το Ελληνικό Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΕΑΠ) προσφέρει έξι προπτυχιακά (4.200 θέσεις) και είκοσι τέσσερα μεταπτυχιακά (3.200 θέσεις) προγράμματα σπουδών. Η προθεσμία υποβολής αιτήσεων είναι μέχρι τη 10η Δεκεμβρίου 2009. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.eap.gr/eisagogi_2010_2011/instructions.htm.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2010)

Για το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2011-2012, το Ελληνικό Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΕΑΠ) προσφέρει έξι προπτυχιακά (4.200 θέσεις) και είκοσι έξι μεταπτυχιακά (3.500 θέσεις) προγράμματα σπουδών. Η προθεσμία υποβολής αιτήσεων είναι μέχρι τη 10η Δεκεμβρίου 2010. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.eap.gr/eisagogi_2011_2012/instructions.htm. Προϋποθέσεις: http://www.eap.gr/eisagogi_2011_2012/requirements/requirements.htm.

Πληροφορίες για ειδικά προγράμματα (για εκπαιδευτικό προσωπικό ΑΤΕΙ, φοιτητές, ΑμεΑ κλπ), καθώς και για υποτροφίες, υπάρχουν στην κεντρική σελίδα τού ΕΑΠ: http://www.eap.gr/.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2010)

Με μπερδεψε ο τίτλος και νόμιζα ότι βαζουμε αγγελίες και ήθελα να πουλήσω τα δικά μου γιατι έχει πέσει βαρύς χειμώνας εδώ και χρειάζομαι ξύλα για τη σόμπα. Συγγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2010)

Αν είναι τόσο πολλά, SBE, γιατί δεν τα καις τα ίδια; Θα καπνίζουν και λιγότερο...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

Για το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2012-2013, το Ελληνικό Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΕΑΠ) προσφέρει έξι προπτυχιακά (4.200 θέσεις) και είκοσι πέντε μεταπτυχιακά (3.500 θέσεις) προγράμματα σπουδών. Η προθεσμία υποβολής αιτήσεων είναι μέχρι την 10η Δεκεμβρίου 2011. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.eap.gr/eisagogi_2012_2013/instructions.htm. Προϋποθέσεις: http://www.eap.gr/eisagogi_2012_2013/requirements/requirements.htm.

Πληροφορίες για ειδικά προγράμματα (για εκπαιδευτικό προσωπικό ΑΤΕΙ, φοιτητές, ΑμεΑ κλπ), καθώς και για υποτροφίες, υπάρχουν στην κεντρική σελίδα τού ΕΑΠ: http://www.eap.gr/.


----------



## diceman (Nov 18, 2011)

Τι θα έλεγα; Θα έλεγα ότι το ΕΑΠ πρέπει να χαμηλώσει πολύ τα δίδακτρά του. Το πτυχίο κοστίζει 650 Χ 12 = 7.800 ευρώ - δηλαδή είναι ακριβότερο κι από μεταπτυχιακό βρετανικού πανεπιστημίου!


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2011)

diceman said:


> Τι θα έλεγα; Θα έλεγα ότι το ΕΑΠ πρέπει να χαμηλώσει πολύ τα δίδακτρά του. Το πτυχίο κοστίζει 650 Χ 12 = 7.800 ευρώ - δηλαδή είναι ακριβότερο κι από μεταπτυχιακό βρετανικού πανεπιστημίου!



Πες τα, diceman!

ΕΑΠ: Ελεύθερο Ανοιχτό Πανακριβεπιστήμιο Ελεύθερο Ακριβό Πανεπιστήμιο


----------



## Themis (Nov 18, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, δύο συμπεράσματα, το ένα θεωρητικό και το άλλο πρακτικό. Πρώτον, το χρήμα είναι γενικό ισοδύναμο, ακόμα και της ελευθερίας, και πώς θα μπορούσες να έχεις ελευθερία αν δεν την αγόραζες; Αν όμως μπορούν να την αγοράσουν όλοι, τι σόι ελευθερία είναι αυτή; Σκέτη μπαναλούρα. Πώς θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει η ελευθερία των μεν χωρίς τη μη ελευθερία των δε; Άρα πολύ σοφή η απόδοση που προτείνεις (_Ελεύθερο Ακριβό_ Πανεπιστήμιο), αφού οι δύο προσδιορισμοί αλληλοσυμπληρώνονται και βρίσκονται σε σχέση αμοιβαίας συνεπαγωγής. Δεύτερον, μια που τα οικονομικά σου είναι ίσως κάπως σφιχτούλικα (λέμε τώρα...), μην ξεχνάς ότι η κρίση είναι κι αυτή μια ευκαιρία. Κάνε υπομονή μπας και πέσουν οι τιμές και τότε ίσως μπορέσεις να αγοράσεις το πολυπόθητο πτυχίο Νομικών Επιστημών


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2011)

Απ'ό,τι μου λένε το ΕΑΠ έχει πολλαπλάσιες αιτήσεις απο τον αριθμό των θέσεων, οπότε τι κίνητρο μπορεί να έχει για να χαμηλώσει τα δίδακτρα;

_Diceman, κράτα μικρό καλάθι, με την πρόσφατη αύξηση διδάκτρων..._


----------



## diceman (Nov 19, 2011)

Αν το ΕΑΠ βλέπει τον εαυτό του πρωτίστως ως επιχείριση, τότε όντως δεν έχει κίνητρο. Αλλά και οι αγγλομαθείς Έλληνες δεν έχουν κίνητρο να σπουδάσουν στο ΕΑΠ. 

Όσο για την πρόσφατη αύξηση διδάκτρων, υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στα βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια. Ακόμα κι έτσι, το κόστος του MA Translation του Πανεπιστημίου του Surrey για το επόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος είναι 5.740 λίρες (6.780 ευρώ με τη σημερινή ισοτιμία).


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2011)

diceman said:


> Όσο για την πρόσφατη αύξηση διδάκτρων, υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στα βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια. Ακόμα κι έτσι, το κόστος του MA Translation του Πανεπιστημίου του Surrey για το επόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος είναι 5.740 λίρες (6.780 ευρώ με τη σημερινή ισοτιμία).


Περιλαμβάνει αυτό και τα έξοδα διαμονής ή/και πηγαινέλα; Είναι γενικότερα μια δίκαιη σύγκριση ή είναι λίγο μήλα και πορτοκάλια;

Από την άλλη, αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει εμένα περισσότερο: δείχνουν τα δίδακτρα του ΕΑΠ ότι χρεώνει σαν κερδοσκοπική επιχείρηση ή είναι εύλογο το τίμημα σε σχέση με αυτά που παρέχει;

Ρωτάω επειδή με ενδιαφέρει να υπάρχει αυτή η εκπαιδευτική παροχή, έστω και με τσουχτερά δίδακτρα, αρκεί να μη νιώθει ο πελάτης, ο φοιτητής, ότι πληρώνει και για την κακοδιαχείριση.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Περιλαμβάνει αυτό και τα έξοδα διαμονής ή/και πηγαινέλα; Είναι γενικότερα μια δίκαιη σύγκριση ή είναι λίγο μήλα και πορτοκάλια;



Έχετε ένα δίκιο όσον αφορά τη σύγκριση των γενικότερων εξόδων (δίδακτρα+διαμονή) σε κάθε χώρα, αλλά νομίζω πως ένας επιπλέον σημαντικός παράγοντας σύγκρισης είναι και οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει το κάθε πανεπιστήμιο και (καλώς ή κακώς) η απήχηση που έχει το πτυχίο κάθε πανεπιστημίου στην αγορά εργασίας.
Π.χ. ένα πτυχίο από τα πανεπιστήμια του Manchester ή του Surrey μπορεί να θεωρείται πιο "αξιόπιστο" και με μεγαλύτερο κύρος από αυτό του Ανοιχτού Πανεπιστημίου. Ο τρόπος αυτός σκέψης μπορεί να είναι λανθασμένος, όμως αυτός είναι.
Όπως και σε μία συζήτηση που είχα με μία καθηγήτρια στη σχολή μου έλεγε πως τα δίδακτρα για μεταπτυχιακό στη μετάφραση στο πανεπιστήμιο του Manchester είναι πιο ακριβά από τα δίδακτρα για μεταπτυχιακό στη βιολογία στο ίδιο πανεπιστήμιο. Και όταν τη ρώτησα γιατί γίνεται αυτό, μου είπε πως το τμήμα μετάφρασης του συγκεκριμένου πανεπιστημίου θεωρείται παγκοσμίως πάρα πολύ καλό, κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με το τμήμα της βιολογίας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2011)

Και για να εξομοιώσουμε πλήρως τη σύγκριση, ας δούμε πόσο κάνουν τα μαθήματα στο αγγλικό ανοιχτό πανεπιστήμιο. 
Για γενικό μάθημα διάρκειας ενός ακαδημαϊκού έτους που αντιστοιχεί σε 60 διδακτικές μονάδες τα δίδακτρα είναι 700 λίρες. Των 30 μονάδων είναι 450. Για μεταπτυχιακό οι 60 μονάδες είναι 1200-1400. 
Για να πάρεις πτυχίο χρειάζεσαι 360 μονάδες και μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο 180.


----------



## Elena (Nov 20, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Όπως και σε μία συζήτηση που είχα με μία καθηγήτρια στη σχολή μου έλεγε πως τα δίδακτρα για μεταπτυχιακό στη μετάφραση στο πανεπιστήμιο του Manchester είναι πιο ακριβά από τα δίδακτρα για μεταπτυχιακό στη βιολογία στο ίδιο πανεπιστήμιο. Και όταν τη ρώτησα γιατί γίνεται αυτό, μου είπε πως το τμήμα μετάφρασης του συγκεκριμένου πανεπιστημίου θεωρείται παγκοσμίως πάρα πολύ καλό, κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με το τμήμα της βιολογίας.



Εκπλήσσομαι, αλλά και δεν πιστεύω ότι ισχύει. Με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση δεν βλέπω κανένα μεταπτυχιακό (taught MSc και MRes) στη Βιολογία, Βιοτεχνολογία κάτω από 8 χιλιάδες, ενώ το MA στη Μετάφραση είναι γύρω στις 5 χιλιάδες. 

http://www.manchester.ac.uk/postgraduate/taughtdegrees/courses/atoz/

Translation and Interpreting Studies MA
MA (full-time) UK/EU students (per annum): *£5,000*
International students (per annum): £12,300

Biological Sciences MRes 
MRes (full-time) 
UK/EU students (per annum): £8,600
International students (per annum): £18,400 

http://www.manchester.ac.uk/postgraduate/taughtdegrees/courses/atoz/course/?code=08171

MSc (full-time) 
UK/EU students (per annum): *£8,600* 
International students (per annum): £18,400 

Όσο για την εξομοίωση του Open με το EAΠ, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό προγράμματα στην Αγγλία -αντίστοιχα προγράμματα στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου (External), ανάλογα με το πεδίο, συνήθως κοστίζουν τουλάχιστον 10 χιλιάδες -π.χ. της Δημόσιας Υγείας από LSHTM http://www.londoninternational.ac.u.../postgraduate/lshtm/public_health/index.shtml ή http://www.londoninternational.ac.uk/prospective_students/postgraduate/birkbeck/hrm/index.shtml (Human Resources, Birkbeck). 

Τέλος, δεν ξέρω αν έχουν αλλάξει δραστικά τα πράγματα τελευταία, αλλά σαφώς και υπάρχει κίνητρο όταν -και αν ακόμα- ισχύει ότι: _ [...]σύμφωνα με απόφαση του Δ.Σ του ΔΟΑΤΑΠ, η «ισοτιμία και αντιστοιχία» τίτλων που έχουν αποκτηθεί με την διαδικασία της εξ αποστάσεως εκπαίδευσης χορηγείται *μόνον εφόσον υπάρχει αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα σπουδών στο Ε.Α.Π* και κατόπιν σύγκρισης του προγράμματος σπουδών της σχολής στην ημεδαπή με αυτό της σχολής στην αλλοδαπή. _...και προς αποφυγή ταλαιπωρίας μετά την απόκτηση τίτλου.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Elena said:


> Εκπλήσσομαι, αλλά και δεν πιστεύω ότι ισχύει. Με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση δεν βλέπω κανένα μεταπτυχιακό (taught MSc και MRes) στη Βιολογία, Βιοτεχνολογία κάτω από 8 χιλιάδες, ενώ το MA στη Μετάφραση είναι γύρω στις 5 χιλιάδες.



Kοιτάξτε, και μένα όταν μου το είπε μου φάνηκε περίεργο, όμως τότε δεν διέθετα τα μέσα (internet) για να το ψάξω περισσότερο και να δω τι ισχύει. Όμως αν σκεφτούμε ότι την ρώτησα πριν από 3-4 χρόνια και εκείνη μου απάντησε για το μεταπτυχιακό που θα έκανε ο γιος μίας φίλης της πριν 3 χρόνια, μεσολαβούνε 6-7 χρόνια από τότε. Δε θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο ν' αυξήθηκαν τα δίδακτρα στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα. 

Μάλιστα, στο πλαίσιο ενός μαθήματος στη σχολή, είχα παρακολουθήσει ένα σεμινάριο σ' ένα ιδιωτικό κέντρο-σχολή που δίνει τίτλους αναγνωρισμένους από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και (ίσως δεν είμαι σίγουρη) από το Υπουργείο παιδείας. Εκεί οι καθηγητές μας είχαν πει πως θα πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί στην επιλογή του πανεπιστημίου στην Αγγλία όπου θα κάνουμε το μεταπτυχιακό μας γιατί το πρόγραμμα σπουδών και η ποιότητα σπουδών μαζί μπορεί να μεταβάλλονται συνεχώς. Ο ένας μάλιστα από τους καθηγητές ήταν Βρετανός και είχε τελειώσει στην Αγγλία ένα κολλέγιο (δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του κολλεγίου) και μας έλεγε πως όταν είχε πάει εκείνος εκεί οι σπουδές ήταν παρά πολύ καλές. Ποιοτικές με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης. Τώρα το κολλέγιο αυτό κοντεύει να γίνει ένα παρακμιακό κολλέγιο. Οι λόγοι είναι ότι το προσωπικό δεν βασίζεται σε έμπειρους καθηγητές και ότι πλέον δέχονται σπουδαστές χωρίς κριτήρια. Π.χ. ακόμα και χωρίς απολυτήριο από το (ελληνικό, κ.α.) σχολείο και χωρίς εισαγωγικές. Βλέπεις χρειάζονται τα λεφτά. Έτσι αυτό που έκαναν είναι να μειώσουν τα δίδακτρα για να προσελκύσουν περισσότερους φοιτητές. Και αυτοί οι καθηγητές και μία καθηγήτρια στη σχολή που ειδικεύεται στη μετάφραση μου είχαν πει πως όλα τα πανεπιστήμια και τα κολλέγια στην Αγγλία χρειάζονται τα λεφτά των φοιτητών για να επιβιώσουν και κάνουν τα πάντα προκειμένου να πας σε αυτούς και να επιλέξεις το δικό τους πανεπιστήμιο. Γι' αυτό και μου είπαν πως θα πρέπει πριν αποφασίσω σε ποιο θα πάω να ζητήσω από διάφορα πανεπιστήμια να μου στείλουν τον οδηγό σπουδών τους και να μάθω, όσο είναι αυτό εφικτό, την αποτελεσματικότητα και τις δυνατότητες του τμήματος που θέλω. Με λίγα λόγια πόσο καλό είναι. Γιατί όπως μου είπανε και η Οξφόρδη θεωρείται ένα από τα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια του κόσμου, αλλά δεν είναι όλα τα τμήματά της εξίσου καλά. Π.χ. και γω έχω ακούσει ότι το κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου είναι καταπληκτικό στις θετικές επιστήμες (κυρίως στα μαθηματικά) ενώ στις θεωρητικές όχι. 

Τέλος, κάτι άλλο που μου είπε η καθηγήτρια μου στη σχολή είναι πως από πρόπερσι δεν αναγνωρίζονται όλα τα μεταπτυχιακά των ξένων πανεπιστημίων στην Ελλάδα. Αναγνωρίζονται μόνο όσα υπάρχουν στη λίστα που έχει κάθε χρόνο το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ (σημερινό ΔΟΑΤΑΠ). Δηλαδή, μπορεί πέρυσι το υπουργείο ν' αναγνώριζε το μεταπτυχιακό του Manchester και φέτος όχι. Μου είπε πως και εκείνη το έμαθε όταν είδε πρώην φοιτητές της να έρχονται στη σχολή και να δίνουν μαθήματα για να τους αναγνωριστεί το μεταπτυχιακό τους και μου είπε "Kοίταξε να μην πάθεις και συ τα ίδια!" Όταν μου το είπε αυτό ρώτησα και άλλους καθηγητές. Άλλοι μου είπαν πως ισχύει, άλλοι πως δεν έχουν ακούσει κάτι και άλλοι πως ισχύει για ορισμένα τμήματα και εξ' ου οι αυξομειώσεις στα δίδακτρα. Τώρα τι να πιστέψω;; Θα περάσω κάποια μέρα από τα γραφεία του ΔΟΑΤΑΠ στην Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου (νομίζω?) και θα ρωτήσω η ίδια τι γίνεται.:)


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας το κείμενο σου Όνειρο παρατηρώ μια μικρή σύγχυση για τα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια. Τι εννοείς όταν λες _το κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου_; Το πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου είναι ομόσπονδο πανεπιστήμιο- ομπρέλα που αποτελείται από μερικά πανεπιστήμια που τα λέμε κολλέγια για να μην τα μπερδεύουμε (UCL, KCL, QMW κλπ), κάμποσες ανεξάρτητες σχολές που τις λένε ινστιτούτα, κέντρα κλπ, όπως το Eκπαιδευτικό Ινστιτούτο κλπ, μερικά πανεπιστήμια που έχουν συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση και τα λένε Σχολές π.χ LSE, SOAS κλπ κλπ κλπ. Το κάθε υποπανεπιστήμιο είναι αυτοδιοικούμενο και ανεξάρτητο, δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι το πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου είναι καλό στις θετικές επιστήμες, γιατί δεν υπάρχει πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου με αυτή την έννοια. Μπορείς να πεις ότι το KCL είναι καλό στην ιατρική (που είναι) ή το LSE είναι μέτριο στα μαθηματικά. Αλλά υπάρχουν ένα - δυο προγράμματα σπουδών που είναι κοινά για όλο το πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου και οργανώνονται με συνεργασία όλων των υποπανεπιστημίων, το ένα είναι το LLM (μεταπτυχιακό νομικής), και μόνο για αυτά μπορείς να πεις γενικά ότι το LLM του πανεπιστήμιου του Λονδίνου θεωρείται το καλύτερο της χώρας (κι αυτό είναι αλήθεια, γιατί τελευταία φορά που ασχολήθηκα πρόσφερε επιλογή 95 μαθήματα). 

Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς με τη λέξη κολλέγιο. Στο χώρο της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, εκτός Καίμπριτζ και Οξφόρδης, κολλέγια είναι συνήθως τα υποπανεπιστήμια ενός πανεπιστημίου τα οποία είναι κανονικότατα πανεπιστήμια. Το πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου και το πανεπιστήμιο της Ουαλλίας είναι τα δυο που έχουν τέτοιο σύστημα. 

Ομοίως, όλα τα πανεπιστήμια είναι κρατικά με την έννοια ότι είναι μη κερδοσκοπικά ιδρύματα που λειτουργούν με κρατική άδεια, παράγουν έρευνα και χρηματοδοτούνται από το κράτος, έχουν δε όλα κοινό σύστημα εισαγωγής. Ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενα ή κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα υπάρχουν μόνο δύο σε όλη τη χώρα και είναι στην κατηγορία μικρομεσαία χωρίς σπουδαία φήμη. 

Αν σκοπεύεις να πας για σπουδές στην Αγγλία συνιστώ να πας μια μέρα από το Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο και να ζητήσεις γενικές πληροφορίες, να διαβάσεις Wikipedia κλπ. Το λιγότερο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να ξέρεις το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα της χώρας που θα πας να σπουδάσεις και τις διαφορές μεταξύ πανεπιστημίων. Νομίζω υπάρχουν και βιβλία στα ελληνικά που τα εξηγούν, όπως και σύμβουλοι που σε βοηθάνε να βρεις πανεπιστήμιο. 
Όσο για το να προσέχετε που θα πάτε κλπ, λογικό και ισχύει, αλλά ... Η Οξφόρδη μπορεί να έχει σχολές που δεν είναι οι καλύτερες, αλλά είναι σαφώς καλύτερες από τις αντίστοιχες του πανεπιστημίου της αγγλικής Κωλοπετεινίτσας. Και το όνομα Οξφόρδη/ Καίμπριτζ στο πτυχίο σου ανοίγει πόρτες ό,τι και να'χεις σπουδάσει εκεί. Το ξέρεις για παράδειγμα ότι υπάρχουν εταιρείες που προσλαμβάνουν μόνο πτυχιούχους αυτών των δυο πανεπιστημίων από Αγγλία; 

Τέλος πάντων, ελπίζω να μην βαρέθηκαν οι αναγνώστες, αλλά είδα κάποιες ελλείψεις κι είπα να βοηθήσω.


ΥΓ Το να δίνεις μαθήματα για να αναγνωριστεί η αντιστοιχία δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό. Δεν είναι "πάθημα", ούτε πρέπει να αποτρέπεται κανείς να σπουδάσει αυτό που του αρέσει. Άλλωστε κα το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ δεν αποτρέπει, σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να δώσεις συμπληρωματικά μαθήματα αν θέλεις αντιστοιχία. Ισοτιμία μπορεί να σου δώσει και χωρίς εξετάσεις.

ΥΓ2 Η λίστα του ΔΙΚΑΤΣα υπάρχει ονλάιν. Όλα τα σοβαρά πανεπιστήμια βρίσκονται στη λίστα με όλα τους τα προγράμματα σπουδών, οπότε μην ανησυχείς, Εννοείται ότι εσύ θα πας σε σοβαρό πανεπιστήμιο κι όχι στην Κωλοπετεινίτσα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

Να 'σαι καλά, χρειάζονταν.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 20, 2011)

SBE said:


> Διαβάζοντας το κείμενο σου Όνειρο παρατηρώ μια μικρή σύγχυση για τα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια. Τι εννοείς όταν λες _το κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου_; Το πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου είναι ομόσπονδο πανεπιστήμιο- ομπρέλα που αποτελείται από μερικά πανεπιστήμια που τα λέμε κολλέγια για να μην τα μπερδεύουμε (UCL, KCL, QMW κλπ), κάμποσες ανεξάρτητες σχολές που τις λένε ινστιτούτα, κέντρα κλπ, όπως το Eκπαιδευτικό Ινστιτούτο κλπ, μερικά πανεπιστήμια που έχουν συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση και τα λένε Σχολές π.χ LSE, SOAS κλπ κλπ κλπ. Το κάθε υποπανεπιστήμιο είναι αυτοδιοικούμενο και ανεξάρτητο, δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι το πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου είναι καλό στις θετικές επιστήμες, γιατί δεν υπάρχει πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου με αυτή την έννοια.



Προφανώς, μιλάτε γι' αυτό .

Έχετε δίκιο! Ζητώ συγγνώμη! Δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά. Δεν εννοούσα κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο με την έννοια των κρατικών πανεπιστημίων που έχουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Ήθελα να πω αμιγώς κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου. Γι' αυτό εδώ. Δηλαδή, το πανεπιστήμιο με τις ελάχιστες (ή τις σχεδόν καθόλου) ιδιωτικές επιχορηγήσεις. Έχω ακούσει πως το συγκεκριμένο πανεπιστήμιο δεν χρηματοδοτείται από ιδιωτικές και πολυεθνικές επιχειρήσεις όπως άλλα κρατικά πανεπιστήμια της Βρετανίας, αλλά χρηματοδοτείται αποκλειστικά από το κράτος. Γι' αυτό μάλιστα δέχεται πολύ εύκολα φοιτητές ακόμα και με κάπως "χαμηλή" βαθμολογία (π.χ. από 6 και πάνω, ενώ άλλα πανεπιστήμια θέτουν ως βάση το 6,5). Το πανεπιστήμιο αυτό μάλιστα είχε μπλεχτεί και σε κάποιο σκάνδαλο επειδή ενώ κριτήριο για την κρατική επιχορήγησή του ήταν ο αριθμός των επιτυχόντων φοιτητών ανά ακαδημαϊκό έτος, έδωσε ψευδή στοιχεία στο κράτος θεωρώντας ως επιτυχόντες όχι αυτούς που τελείωναν επιτυχώς το έτος τους και προχωρούσαν στο επόμενο, αλλά όσους εγγράφονταν κάθε χρονιά στο πανεπιστήμιο. Υπήρξαν και παραιτήσεις από την πλευρά της διοίκησης του πανεπιστημίου. 

Συνήθως τα πανεπιστήμια που χορηγούνται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από εταιρίες ιδιωτικού συμφέροντος είναι και αυτά που "επιλέγουν" ποιο τμήμα θα είναι το πιο καλό. Με λίγα λόγια, διαμορφώνουν την ποιότητα κάθε τμήματος ή κάθε έρευνας ανάλογα με την επιχορήγηση που έχουν για αυτά. Ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα αποτελεί το πανεπιστήμιο του Cambridge στο οποίο υπάρχει καθηγητική Έδρα Οργανικής Χημείας και Επιστήμης Πετρελαίου της BP η οποία χρηματοδοτείται από την ομώνυμη εταιρία πετρελαίου. Υπάρχει επίσης " Έδρα Επιστήμης της Υγείας και Τροφής των Ζώων Φάρμας της Marks and Spencer". Όπως καταλαβαίνετε όλα αυτά θέτουν σε κίνδυνο το αίσθημα αμεροληψίας αυτών των πανεπιστημίων. Παλαιότερα, υπήρχαν πανεπιστήμια που χρηματοδοτούνταν από καπνοβιομηχανίες, όμως εδώ και κάποια χρόνια το Συμβούλιο των Πρυτάνεων απαγόρεψε στα πανεπιστήμια αυτά να χρηματοδοτούνται από καπνοβιομηχανίες οι σπουδές και οι έρευνες που σχετίζονται με τον καρκίνο. 

Τώρα γιατί νομίζετε πως βγήκαν στον δρόμο οι Βρετανοί φοιτητές;; Το κράτος πλέον δεν μπορεί να χρηματοδοτεί τα πανεπιστήμια αυτά. Δίνει λίγα χρήματα. Οι ιδιώτες (επιχειρήσεις-βιομηχανίες), οι χορηγοί τους δηλαδή, αυξάνουν συνεχώς τις απαιτήσεις τους από τα πανεπιστήμια αυτά για να συνεχίζουν και οι ίδιοι τις χρηματοδοτήσεις που δίνουν. Γι' αυτό το κράτος σχεδόν τριπλασίασε τα δίδακτρα. Ο φόβος των Άγγλων και όχι μόνο είναι μήπως όλα αυτά οδηγήσουν στην κανονική και με το νόμο ιδιωτικοποίηση των πανεπιστημίων. 



SBE said:


> Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς με τη λέξη κολλέγιο. Στο χώρο της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, εκτός Καίμπριτζ και Οξφόρδης, κολλέγια είναι συνήθως τα υποπανεπιστήμια ενός πανεπιστημίου τα οποία είναι κανονικότατα πανεπιστήμια. Το πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου και το πανεπιστήμιο της Ουαλλίας είναι τα δυο που έχουν τέτοιο σύστημα.



To κολλέγιο για το οποίο μας έκανε λόγο ο καθηγητής αυτός ήταν ιδιωτικό, αλλά μου είπε πως βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατάσταση και άλλα ιδιωτικά και δημόσια κολλέγια. 



SBE said:


> Ομοίως, όλα τα πανεπιστήμια είναι κρατικά με την έννοια ότι είναι μη κερδοσκοπικά ιδρύματα που λειτουργούν με κρατική άδεια, παράγουν έρευνα και χρηματοδοτούνται από το κράτος, έχουν δε όλα κοινό σύστημα εισαγωγής.



Μην παίρνετε και όρκο! 
Σας τα έγραψα και πιο πάνω. 

Στη βιβλιοθήκη της σχολής μου υπάρχουν οδηγοί σπουδών για διάφορα πανεπιστήμια της Αγγλίας. Ο πιο πρόσφατος οδηγός σπουδών είναι του 2008. Οπότε ο μοναδικός τρόπος για ενημέρωση είναι η συζήτηση με τους καθηγητές στη σχολή σε ώρες γραφείου ή με ραντεβού. Άλλωστε και οδηγός πρόσφατος να υπήρχε, πάλι θα τους ρωτούσα. Ενδιαφερόμουν για μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές ακόμα και πριν εισαχθώ στη σχολή μου. Βασίστηκα και βασίζομαι στο γεγονός ότι όλοι σχεδόν οι καθηγητές στη σχολή έχουν σπουδάσει σε πανεπιστήμια της Αγγλίας, οπότε λογικά, έλεγα, κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρουν και θα μπορούσαν να με κατατοπίσουν. Έτσι και έγινε μου έδωσαν αρκετές συμβουλές. Μία από αυτές ήταν ότι το τμήμα μετάφρασης (και άλλα τμήματα "θεωρητικής κατεύθυνσης") του London Metropolitan University δεν φημίζεται ως και το καλύτερο. Δεν νομίζω πως οι καθηγητές ήθελαν να μου υποβαθμίσουν ή να μου πουν πως ένα μεταπτυχιακό πάνω στη μετάφραση ή αλλού στο συγκεκριμένο πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι καλό, αλλά πως υπάρχουν πανεπιστήμια που είναι πιο "αυθεντίες" στον τομέα αυτό. Όπως τα πανεπιστήμια του Manchester, όπου πρόεδρος του τμήματος μετάφρασης είναι η Mona Baker (αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι) η οποία θεωρείται εγγύηση για τις μεταφραστικές σπουδές (αυτά δεν είναι λόγια δικά μου), το πανεπιστήμιο του Surrey για το οποίο δεν γνώριζα πολλά πράγματα και το πανεπιστήμιο της Γλασκώβης. Θα μου πείτε πως ίσως οι καθηγητές να είχαν κάποια σκοπιμότητα, π.χ. να είχαν σπουδάσει σε αυτές τις σχολές και να ήθελαν να τις εκθειάσουν. Δεν ξέρω! Εγώ σας παραθέτω ό,τι έχω μάθει και συζητήσει με καθηγητές της σχολής μου και με φοιτητές που έχουν και είχαν ανάλογες σπουδές. Εγώ από μόνη μου δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω και πολλά πράγματα. Έχω ψάξει στις ιστοσελίδες αγγλικών πανεπιστημίων, έχω παραγγείλει οδηγούς σπουδών από 2 βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια και έχω κατεβάσει και άλλους πολλούς. Όμως δεν έχω και δεν μπορώ να έχω την γνώση για το ποιο πανεπιστήμιο είναι καλό και ποιο όχι. Στον τάδε τομέα ή στον άλλο. Απλώς ακούω πράγματα και εμπειρίες άλλων. Για παράδειγμα, το ότι το London Metropolitan University έχει πάρα πολύ καλό τμήμα στα μαθηματικά το έμαθα από ένα φόρουμ μαθηματικών στο οποίο συζητούσαν για μεταπτυχιακά και έλεγαν πως σ' αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο οι σπουδές θετικών επιστημών είναι εξαιρετικές και από έναν γνωστό μου που έκανε μεταπτυχιακό στη βιολογία εκεί όντας απόφοιτος Τ.Ε.Ι. 



SBE said:


> ΥΓ Το να δίνεις μαθήματα για να αναγνωριστεί η αντιστοιχία δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό. Δεν είναι "πάθημα", ούτε πρέπει να αποτρέπεται κανείς να σπουδάσει αυτό που του αρέσει. Άλλωστε και το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ δεν αποτρέπει, σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να δώσεις συμπληρωματικά μαθήματα αν θέλεις αντιστοιχία. Ισοτιμία μπορεί να σου δώσει και χωρίς εξετάσεις.



Η καθηγήτρια μου είπε πως μπορεί ν' αναγνωριστεί χωρίς εξετάσεις, αλλά πληρώνοντας. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ισχύει ή όχι. Η καθηγήτρια σας λέω πως μου το είπε. Μου είπε "Είναι κρίμα να πληρώσεις έξω και να πληρώσεις και δω." 



SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Η λίστα του ΔΙΚΑΤΣα υπάρχει ονλάιν. Όλα τα σοβαρά πανεπιστήμια βρίσκονται στη λίστα με όλα τους τα προγράμματα σπουδών, οπότε μην ανησυχείς,



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα την έχω υπόψιν μου, αλλά επειδή μάλλον θ' αργήσω να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό, θα πάω να ρωτήσω όταν με το καλό το αποφασίσω. Μπορεί μέχρι τότε μπορεί να υπάρχουν αλλαγές.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2011)

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η σύγχυση συνεχίζεται και δεν διαβάσατε αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω με προσοχή. Και επειδή έχω κι άλλες δουλειές, θα πω μερικά διευκρινιστικά ακόμη και τέρμα. 

_Ντισκλέιμερ: Καθ'οδόν μπορεί να προσβάλω το αγαπημένο πανεπιστήμιο κανενός. Δυστυχώς δεν ανήκω στη σχολή της πολιτικής ορθότητας, είμαι πιο πολύ στην κατηγορία αυτοί φταίνε που είναι _____ (συμπληρώστε κατά βούληση). Είμαι της άποψης ότι από τη στιγμή που πληρώνεις τα μαλλιοκέφαλά σου για τις σπουδές, οφείλεις να είσαι πολύ αυστηρός στις επιλογές σου. Χωρίς δικαιολογίες. Δεν είναι όλα τα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια ίσα. Αν σας ακούγομαι σνομπ, τότε είμαι. _

Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι το London Metropolitan είναι καλό σε οτιδήποτε, αλλά ας μην το πάρω και στο λαιμό μου. Βεβαίως ήρθε 110ο στα 111 πρώτα ή κάτι τέτοιο, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Είναι βεβαίως πολυπληθές πανεπιστήμιο. Αλλά το όνομα ενός πανεπιστημίου μετράει πιο πολύ από το όνομα του κάθε τμήματός του χωριστά. 
Το συγκεκριμένο ανήκει στα πρώην ΤΕΙ που μετονομάστηκαν σε ΑΕΙ (για να χρησιμοποιήσω ελληνικούς όρους). Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτά τα πανεπιστήμια προσφέρουν καλές πρακτικές σπουδές (γραφιστική, δημοσιογραφία κλπ) αλλά δεν έχουν καταφέρει, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, να κάνουν σοβαρή έρευνα, και είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, τα σοβαρά πανεπιστήμια είναι κυρίως ερευνητικά. 



> Έχω ακούσει πως το συγκεκριμένο πανεπιστήμιο δεν χρηματοδοτείται από ιδιωτικές και πολυεθνικές επιχειρήσεις όπως άλλα κρατικά πανεπιστήμια της Βρετανίας, αλλά χρηματοδοτείται αποκλειστικά από το κράτος. Γι' αυτό μάλιστα δέχεται πολύ εύκολα φοιτητές ακόμα και με κάπως "χαμηλή" βαθμολογία (π.χ. από 6 και πάνω, ενώ άλλα πανεπιστήμια θέτουν ως βάση το 6,5).



Μετάφραση: Κοιτάζει να δεχτεί και την κουτσή Μαρία για να πάρει μεγαλύτερη επιδότηση (σημ. δεν είναι το μόνο). Και μαγειρεύει και τα νούμερα άμα δε του βγαίνουν. Α, να αναφέρουμε εδώ και το Κίνγκστον, της ίδιας κατηγορίας, που δωροδόκησε τους επιθεωρητές στο τμήμα μουσικής. Για συνεργασίες δείτε τη βίκι.
Όμως ή θα μιλάμε για πανεπιστήμια ή θα μιλάμε για %#[email protected]!#$#@%. 

Σνιπ κάμποσα περί χρηματοδότησης, στα οποία βλέπω ότι εξακολουθεί το μπέρδεμα. Δε σας αδικώ γιατί ένα πράγμα που δεν κάνει σωστά το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο είναι να δείξει στους φοιτητές πώς γίνεται η πανεπιστημιακή έρευνα και ίσως οι φοιτητές δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι η μεγαλύτερη απώλεια για έναν επιστήμονα- ερευνητή είναι η απώλεια του καλού του ονόματος. 

Άλλο οι έρευνες που ίσως χρηματοδοτούνται από τη βιομηχανία (και πάντα δηλώνεται η χρηματοδότηση στις εργασίες που προκύπτουν από την έρευνα) κι άλλο οι δωρεές που γίνονται για να αγοράσει π.χ. εξοπλισμό ένα τμήμα, και που συνήθως τις ανταμείβει με το να δώσει το όνομα του ευεργέτη σε κάποιο κτίριο ή κάποια έδρα. Για τα 800 χρόνια του Καίμπριτζ έκαναν μια μεγάλη εκστρατεία για δωρεές και μέχρι τώρα έχουν μαζέψει αστρονομικά ποσά (η μεγαλύτερη δωρεά ήταν 20 εκ. λίρες). Υποθέτω με τα κριτήριά σας το Καίμπριτζ και οι 88 νομπελίστες του είναι ένα πουλημένο πανεπιστήμιο που κάνει τούμπες σε κάθε δωρητή. 

Όσο για το Μαρκς & Σπενσερ, οι ζωοτροφές τους τελευταία φορά που δοκίμασα ήταν για τα μπάζα. Τζάμπα η δωρεά. 



> Τώρα γιατί νομίζετε πως βγήκαν στον δρόμο οι Βρετανοί φοιτητές;;



Πείτε μου. 



> Το κράτος πλέον δεν μπορεί να χρηματοδοτεί τα πανεπιστήμια αυτά. Δίνει λίγα χρήματα. Οι ιδιώτες (επιχειρήσεις-βιομηχανίες), οι χορηγοί τους δηλαδή, αυξάνουν συνεχώς τις απαιτήσεις τους από τα πανεπιστήμια αυτά για να συνεχίζουν και οι ίδιοι τις χρηματοδοτήσεις που δίνουν. Γι' αυτό το κράτος σχεδόν τριπλασίασε τα δίδακτρα. Ο φόβος των Άγγλων και όχι μόνο είναι μήπως όλα αυτά οδηγήσουν στην κανονική και με το νόμο ιδιωτικοποίηση των πανεπιστημίων.



Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Διαφέρει λίγο από αυτά που γράφανε τα πλακάτ στις διαδηλώσεις. 



> To κολλέγιο για το οποίο μας έκανε λόγο ο καθηγητής αυτός ήταν ιδιωτικό, αλλά μου είπε πως βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατάσταση και άλλα ιδιωτικά και δημόσια κολλέγια.



Τελικά τι εννοεί με τη λέξη κολλέγια; Πανεπιστήμια; Αντίστοιχα των δικών μας ΙΕΚ; Σχολές; Γιατί στα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας σημαίνει απ'όλα αυτά και συνήθως χωρίς άλλη επεξήγηση ΔΕΝ σημαίνει πανεπιστήμιο. Ενώ στα αγγλικά των ΗΠΑ χωρίς άλλη επεξήγηση συνήθως σημαίνει πανεπιστήμιο. 



> Μην παίρνετε και όρκο! Σας τα έγραψα και πιο πάνω.



Εντάξει, δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι ξέρω πώς λειτουργούν τα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια.  :bored::blink:



> Βασίστηκα και βασίζομαι στο γεγονός ότι όλοι σχεδόν οι καθηγητές στη σχολή έχουν σπουδάσει σε πανεπιστήμια της Αγγλίας, οπότε λογικά, έλεγα, κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρουν και θα μπορούσαν να με κατατοπίσουν. Έτσι και έγινε μου έδωσαν αρκετές συμβουλές.



Λογικό, αλλά βεβαίως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν υπάρχει ουδετερότητα στις συμβουλές. Γι'αυτό είναι καλύτερα να συζητά κανείς με όσο περισσότερο κόσμο γίνεται. Και ψάξιμο στο ιντερνέτ. 



> Δεν νομίζω πως οι καθηγητές ήθελαν να μου υποβαθμίσουν ή να μου πουν πως ένα μεταπτυχιακό πάνω στη μετάφραση ή αλλού στο συγκεκριμένο πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι καλό, αλλά πως υπάρχουν πανεπιστήμια που είναι πιο "αυθεντίες" στον τομέα αυτό.



Με άλλα 110 πανεπιστήμια καλύτερα από αυτό, είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτό ήθελαν να πουν αλλά ήταν ευγενικοί. 



> Όμως δεν έχω και δεν μπορώ να έχω την γνώση για το ποιο πανεπιστήμιο είναι καλό και ποιο όχι. Στον τάδε τομέα ή στον άλλο.



Απλά πράγματα. 
α. Ψάχνεις στο διαδίκτυο, πρώτα θα έλεγα δες τι λέει η ΕΕ. 
β. Μετά αν δε σε ικανοποιούν αυτά τα πανεπιστήμια (λίγο δύσκολο), κοίτα για καμιά λίστα με όλα τα σχετικά προγράμματα σαν αυτή εδώ, που δεν ξέρω αν είναι εξαντλητική γιατί δεν την έψαξα, ένα γκούγκλισμα έκανα μόνο και ήρθε πρώτη. 
γ. Διάλεξε αυτό που σου αρέσει ο τίτλος του, χωρίς να απορρίπτεις τα άλλα. Ταξινόμησέ τα με τη σειρά προτίμησης. 
δ. Κοίτα την κατάταξη των πανεπιστημίων της Τάιμς, που είναι η πιο γνωστή, την έχει κι η Βίκι. 
ε. Βγάλε όσα είναι στα πανεπιστήμια που είναι χαμηλά στη γενική κατάταξη, εκτός αν πραγματικά σου αρέσει ο τίτλος του μάστερ. 
στ. Κοίτα τα σάιτ των πανεπιστημίων και διάβασε τις περιγραφές του κάθε μάστερ και σβήσε αυτά που δε σου αρέσουν ή αυτά για τα οποία δεν έχεις τα απαιτούμενα προσόντα. Αν εξακολουθούν να είναι πολλά στη λίστα...
ζ. Κοίτα τις σελίδες του πανεπιστημίου πάλι για να δεις τι βαθμό πήρε το τμήμα στο ΤΑΕ και στο RAE. Ξαναταξινόμησε και σβήσε τα τελευταία. 
Ε, μετά από αυτό θα σου έχουν μείνει καμιά δεκαριά μάστερ το πολύ, κάνεις αίτηση σε όλα και περιμένεις. 
Θα είναι και φοβερή εξάσκηση στα αγγλικά. 



> Η καθηγήτρια μου είπε πως μπορεί ν' αναγνωριστεί χωρίς εξετάσεις, αλλά πληρώνοντας. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ισχύει ή όχι. Η καθηγήτρια σας λέω πως μου το είπε. Μου είπε "Είναι κρίμα να πληρώσεις έξω και να πληρώσεις και δω."



Με ό,τι λέω πιο πάνω είναι πολύ σπάνιο να καταλήξει κανείς με λίστα με πτυχία που δεν αναγνωρίζονται. Παρεμπιπτόντως, η αναγνώριση απ'όσο ξέρω χρησιμεύει κυρίως για κρατική εργασία. Μετά από όσα συμβαίνουν στην Ελλάδα, εξακολουθεί να σας απασχολεί η κρατική εργασία; 
Επίσης, υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ισοτιμία και αντιστοιχία. Η ισοτιμία είναι σχετικά εύκολη υπόθεση. Αντιστοιχία ζητούσε ένας φίλος μου μηχανικός, που είχε κάνει περίεργο συνδυασμό σπουδών (μηχανολογία τριετές πρώτο πτυχίο, ηλεκτρονική και υπολογιστές δύο μάστερ) και δεν αντιστοιχούσαν τα πτυχία του 100% σε κάποια από τις ειδικότητες και δεν μπορούσαν να τον κατατάξουν. Τελικά διάλεξε ηλεκτρονική και έδωσε δυο- τρία μαθήματα. 



> Μπορεί μέχρι τότε μπορεί να υπάρχουν αλλαγές.



Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είναι ελάχιστες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2011)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα ζώα φάρμας είναι αυτό που λέμε οικόσιτα ζώα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Τα _farm animals_ είναι ζώα εκμετάλλευσης και τα _domestic animals_ είναι οικόσιτα ζώα.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 25, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η σύγχυση συνεχίζεται και δεν διαβάσατε αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω με προσοχή. Και επειδή έχω κι άλλες δουλειές, θα πω μερικά διευκρινιστικά ακόμη και τέρμα.



Μα φυσικά και διάβασα προσεκτικά αυτά που μου γράψατε. Αν δεν τα διάβαζα δεν θα μπορούσα να σας απαντήσω βάζοντας μάλιστα και παραθέσεις των λεγομένων σας. Άλλωστε, δεν είχα κανένα λόγο να μην τα διαβάσω. Γι’ αυτό γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ. Για ν’ ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις και να μάθω περισσότερα πράγματα. Εσείς, απ’ αυτά που μου γράφετε, φαίνεστε άτομο με αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα στην Αγγλία. Θα ήμουν λοιπόν τρελή να μην διαβάσω όσα γράφετε έτσι ώστε να τα συγκρίνω με αυτά που γνωρίζω εγώ από συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει με καθηγητές και να βρω μια άκρη.



SBE said:


> Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι το London Metropolitan είναι καλό σε οτιδήποτε, αλλά ας μην το πάρω και στο λαιμό μου. Βεβαίως ήρθε 110ο στα 111 πρώτα ή κάτι τέτοιο, αν θυμάμαι καλά.



Και μένα μου φάνηκε περίεργο, αλλά σας είπα πως το διάβασα σ’ ένα φόρουμ για μαθηματικούς (για το μαθηματικό τμήμα) και από ένα γνωστό μου ο οποίος έκανε μεταπτυχιακό στη βιολογία ενώ ήταν απόφοιτος ΤΕΙ σε λιγάκι διαφορετικό αντικείμενο. Εδώ πιθανόν να κολλάει αυτό που είπατε πως εκεί μπορεί να μπει και η κουτσή Μαρία. Ο συγκεκριμένος όμως είχε απολυτήριο λυκείου 18+ , αλλά εξαιτίας κάποιων προβλημάτων που είχε στις πανελλήνιες έγραψε πολύ άσχημα και μπήκε στο Τ.Ε.Ι. Πήρε το πτυχίο του από κει με 9+ και πήγε στο πανεπιστήμιο που σας είπα για μεταπτυχιακό. Το τελείωσε και τώρα κάνει το διδακτορικό του στο πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων.



SBE said:


> Μετάφραση: Κοιτάζει να δεχτεί και την κουτσή Μαρία για να πάρει μεγαλύτερη επιδότηση (σημ. δεν είναι το μόνο). Και μαγειρεύει και τα νούμερα άμα δε του βγαίνουν. Α, να αναφέρουμε εδώ και το Κίνγκστον, της ίδιας κατηγορίας, που δωροδόκησε τους επιθεωρητές στο τμήμα μουσικής. Για συνεργασίες δείτε τη βίκι.
> Όμως ή θα μιλάμε για πανεπιστήμια ή θα μιλάμε για %#[email protected]!#$#@%.



Μμμμ! Εδώ θα μπορούσα να πω πως εσείς δεν διαβάσατε προσεκτικά την παραπάνω δημοσίευσή μου. 
ΟΚ! Προφανώς, θα την διαβάσατε αλλά δεν θυμάστε τι έγραψα.



Oneiro13 said:


> Το πανεπιστήμιο αυτό μάλιστα είχε μπλεχτεί και σε κάποιο σκάνδαλο επειδή ενώ κριτήριο για την κρατική επιχορήγησή του ήταν ο αριθμός των επιτυχόντων φοιτητών ανά ακαδημαϊκό έτος, έδωσε ψευδή στοιχεία στο κράτος θεωρώντας ως επιτυχόντες όχι αυτούς που τελείωναν επιτυχώς το έτος τους και προχωρούσαν στο επόμενο, αλλά όσους εγγράφονταν κάθε χρονιά στο πανεπιστήμιο. Υπήρξαν και παραιτήσεις από την πλευρά της διοίκησης του πανεπιστημίου.





SBE said:


> Σνιπ κάμποσα περί χρηματοδότησης, στα οποία βλέπω ότι εξακολουθεί το μπέρδεμα. Δε σας αδικώ γιατί ένα πράγμα που δεν κάνει σωστά το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο είναι να δείξει στους φοιτητές πώς γίνεται η πανεπιστημιακή έρευνα και ίσως οι φοιτητές δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι η μεγαλύτερη απώλεια για έναν επιστήμονα- ερευνητή είναι η απώλεια του καλού του ονόματος.



Όσα γνωρίζω για τη χρηματοδότηση αυτών των πανεπιστημίων τα γνωρίζω από σχετικά άρθρα που έχω διαβάσει στο διαδίκτυο και ορισμένους καθηγητές στη σχολή που σπούδασαν ή εργάστηκαν σε αυτά τα πανεπιστήμια. Στα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεστε σε σχέση με το ότι το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο δεν δείχνει σωστά στους φοιτητές πως γίνεται η πανεπιστημιακή έρευνα, έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Ένα μόνο μάθημα είχαμε σχετικό με την πανεπιστημιακή έρευνα και αυτό στο τελευταίο έτος και επιλογής. Το παρακολούθησα και έκανα μία έρευνα. Όχι βέβαια στο μέγεθος μίας πτυχιακής ή μεταπτυχιακής έρευνας, αλλά έγινε με τη μελέτη αρκετών βιβλίων, αρκετής αρθρογραφίας και με τη βοήθεια δειγματοληπτικής έρευνας (δημοσκόπηση).
Ήταν ένα από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα μαθήματα, αλλά δυστυχώς το παρακολουθούσαμε μόνο 10 φοιτητές. Οι υπόλοιποι μας έλεγαν πως βαριόντουσαν να κάνουν έρευνες και να διαβάζουν έξτρα βιβλία από αυτά που κάναμε στη σχολή. Οπότε καλύτερα να μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στο πανεπιστήμιο και στους καθηγητές του. Φταίνε και οι φοιτητές. Το μάθημα υπήρχε, η καθηγήτρια επίσης υπήρχε και ήταν πάντα πρόθυμη να συζητάει μαζί μας και να προχωράμε την έρευνα βήμα-βήμα υπό τις συμβουλές-οδηγίες της. Επίσης το πανεπιστήμιο μας είχε και έχει πρόσβαση στην αρθρογραφία ξένων πανεπιστημίων (πληρώνοντας κάποια συνδρομή). Επομένως, δεν υπήρχαν εμπόδια στην παρακολούθηση του εν λόγω μαθήματος.



SBE said:


> Άλλο οι έρευνες που ίσως χρηματοδοτούνται από τη βιομηχανία (και πάντα δηλώνεται η χρηματοδότηση στις εργασίες που προκύπτουν από την έρευνα) κι άλλο οι δωρεές που γίνονται για να αγοράσει π.χ. εξοπλισμό ένα τμήμα, και που συνήθως τις ανταμείβει με το να δώσει το όνομα του ευεργέτη σε κάποιο κτίριο ή κάποια έδρα.



Εννοείται πως είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Και γω αν ήμουν πλούσια θα μπορούσα να πω ότι δωρίζω τάδε μέρος της περιουσίας μου στο τμήμα γυναικολογικής ιατρικής που πραγματοποιεί έρευνες σχετικά με τον καρκίνο του τραχήλου της μήτρας, έτσι ώστε να τα διαθέσει στην διεξαγωγή σχετικών ερευνών. Όμως εδώ μιλάμε πως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει σχέση εξάρτησης μεταξύ πανεπιστημίων και μεγάλων βιομηχανιών και εταιριών με αποτέλεσμα κάποια πανεπιστήμια (όχι όλα ευτυχώς) να ρίχνουν το βάρος, δηλαδή περισσότερα χρήματα και να «φροντίζουν» ας το πούμε έτσι τα τμήματα για τα οποία δίνεται χρηματοδότηση. Όπως έγραψα στη προηγούμενη δημοσίευσή μου το 1998 (νομίζω?) το Συμβούλιο των Πρυτάνεων στην Αγγλία απαγόρευσε στα πανεπιστήμια να δέχονται χρηματοδοτήσεις για έρευνες σχετικές με τον καρκίνο. Εσείς (όχι μόνο εσείς προσωπικά) γιατί λέτε να ζητήθηκε αυτό; Εγώ νομίζω για να μην υπάρξει θέμα αλλοίωσης των αποτελεσμάτων των ερευνών, οι οποίες αλλοιώσεις θα εξυπηρετούσαν τα συμφέροντα αυτών των εταιριών ή για να μην τεθεί θέμα αμφισβήτησης των αποτελεσμάτων αυτών των ερευνών επειδή θα ήταν χρηματοδοτούμενες από εταιρίες ιδιωτικού συμφέροντος.



SBE said:


> Υποθέτω με τα κριτήριά σας το Καίμπριτζ και οι 88 νομπελίστες του είναι ένα πουλημένο πανεπιστήμιο που κάνει τούμπες σε κάθε δωρητή.



Καλά, δεν θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο αν ένα πανεπιστήμιο σαν αυτό του Cambridge ή ένα άλλο αντίστοιχου κύρους και ποιότητας σπουδών πανεπιστήμιο βρισκόταν αναμεμιγμένο σε σκάνδαλα. Πλέον, στη ζωή τίποτα δε μου φαίνεται απίθανο ή περίεργο. Και δεν μπορώ να βάλω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά για τίποτα και για κανέναν.
Μιας και μιλάμε για το Cambridge, είχα διαβάσει πως μεγάλες εταιρίες όπως η Microsoft και η Rolls Royce έχουν εγκαταστήσει εργαστήρια στο πανεπιστήμιο. Προσωπικά, δεν το βρίσκω κακό. Νομίζω πως είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο για τις εταιρίες και για τους πελάτες-καταναλωτές τους να υπάρχει συνεργασία μεταξύ των εταιριών αυτών και των πανεπιστημίων. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, οι εταιρίες θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να βελτιώνονται συνεχώς, να βελτιώνουν τα προϊόντα τους και να τα προσαρμόζουν στις ανάγκες και τις απαιτήσεις των καταναλωτών, υπολογίζοντας πάντα και λαμβάνοντας πάντα υπόψη την υγεία του καταναλωτή. Είμαι όμως ενάντια στην χρηματοδότηση ιατρικών τμημάτων από καπνοβιομηχανίες. Ο καπνός πάντα είναι καπνός και πάντα σκοτώνει και θα σκοτώνει όσο και να προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν πως τα τσιγάρα με χαμηλά ποσοστά νικοτίνης δεν είναι επικίνδυνα. Επιπλέον, για να είναι σωστή η συνεργασία θα πρέπει οι καθηγητές και οι ερευνητές να είναι αμερόληπτοι και να έχουν συναίσθηση του καθήκοντός τους.




SBE said:


> Πείτε μου.



Έχω απαντήσει στο προηγούμενο post.



SBE said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Διαφέρει λίγο από αυτά που γράφανε τα πλακάτ στις διαδηλώσεις.



Ναι! Μόνο που δεν είναι δική μου άποψη!



SBE said:


> Τελικά τι εννοεί με τη λέξη κολλέγια; Πανεπιστήμια; Αντίστοιχα των δικών μας ΙΕΚ; Σχολές; Γιατί στα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας σημαίνει απ'όλα αυτά και συνήθως χωρίς άλλη επεξήγηση ΔΕΝ σημαίνει πανεπιστήμιο. Ενώ στα αγγλικά των ΗΠΑ χωρίς άλλη επεξήγηση συνήθως σημαίνει πανεπιστήμιο.



Δυστυχώς, επειδή το θέμα των κολλεγίων δεν το έψαξα, δεν μπορώ να σας απαντήσω. Δεν μ’ ενδιέφερε ποτέ να πάω σε κολλέγιο (όχι με την έννοια του Πανεπιστημίου) στην Αγγλία οπότε δεν το έψαξα. Υποθέτω θ’ αναφέρονται σε κολλέγια τύπου ΙΕΚ όπως λέτε και σεις.



SBE said:


> Εντάξει, δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι ξέρω πώς λειτουργούν τα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια.



Αυτό το έγραψα επειδή έτσι όπως γράψατε τη δημοσίευσή σας ήταν σαν να μας λέτε πως τα πανεπιστήμια χρηματοδοτούνται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από το κράτος. Κάτι που δεν ισχύει. Κατά αρκετά μεγάλο ποσοστό ναι, η χρηματοδότηση γίνεται από το κράτος, αλλά υπάρχει και ποσοστό χρηματοδότησης από ιδιωτικές εταιρίες. Σε κάποια πανεπιστήμια ίσως το ποσοστό αυτό να είναι ελάχιστο, όμως υπάρχει.



SBE said:


> Λογικό, αλλά βεβαίως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν υπάρχει ουδετερότητα στις συμβουλές. Γι'αυτό είναι καλύτερα να συζητά κανείς με όσο περισσότερο κόσμο γίνεται. Και ψάξιμο στο ιντερνέτ.



Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει ουδετερότητα, αλλά προσπαθώ ακούγοντας από τον ένα και από τον άλλο να μάθω κάποια πράγματα. Δυστυχώς, στο περιβάλλον μου δεν έχω πολλούς γνωστούς ή συγγενείς που να σπούδασαν στην Αγγλία εκτός από τον γνωστό μου που σας ανέφερα και έναν μακρινό ξάδερφο, των οποίων όμως το αντικείμενο σπουδών είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από αυτό με το οποίο θέλω ν’ ασχοληθώ εγώ. Έχω ψάξει στο ίντερνετ, στις ιστοσελίδες κάθε σχολής (όπου η κάθε σχολή εκθειάζει τις σπουδές που προσφέρει), και σε φόρα όπου ασχολούνται με μεταπτυχιακά γενικότερα και μεταπτυχιακά στη μετάφραση. Αλλά, θεωρούσα και θεωρώ ως αξιόπιστες και τις γνώμες των καθηγητών στη σχολή μας, γι’ αυτό έκανα συζήτηση μαζί τους και τους ζήτησα τη συμβουλή τους, Τι άλλο πια να κάνω;; Γκάλοπ στο δρόμο;;mg::twit:



SBE said:


> Με άλλα 110 πανεπιστήμια καλύτερα από αυτό, είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτό ήθελαν να πουν αλλά ήταν ευγενικοί.



Βασικά, δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε καταλάβει αλλά αυτό που λέτε εσείς και αυτό που μου είπαν οι καθηγητές έρχεται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με αυτόν τον σύνδεσμο που μου δώσατε. Εγώ τους ρώτησα για μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στη μετάφραση γενικά, χωρίς να ορίσουμε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο μετάφρασης ή κάποιο άλλο είδος όπως υποτιτλισμό, μεταγλώττιση κ.α. και μου είπαν πως το London Metropolitan University δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. Είναι καλό, αλλά υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα. Εσείς μου λέτε πως το συγκεκριμένο πανεπιστήμιο είναι χαλιά γενικώς και μετά μου δείχνετε μία ιστοσελίδα στην οποία υπάρχει τμήμα μεταφραστικό του συγκεκριμένου πανεπιστημίου το οποίο συγκαταλέγεται στα πανεπιστημιακά προγράμματα που παρέχουν υψηλής ποιότητας σπουδές. Εγώ τι να πιστέψω τώρα;; Δε λέω πως φταίτε εσείς, αλλά θέλω να σας δείξω πως επικρατεί μία γενικότερη σύγχυση ως προς την αποτελεσματικότητα των πανεπιστημίων και στις απόψεις που εκφράζονται για καθένα από αυτά.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές που μου δώσατε! Πολλές από αυτές τις έχω κάνει ήδη εκτός από τα δ και ζ τα οποία θα τα κοιτάξω.:)



SBE said:


> Με ό,τι λέω πιο πάνω είναι πολύ σπάνιο να καταλήξει κανείς με λίστα με πτυχία που δεν αναγνωρίζονται. Παρεμπιπτόντως, η αναγνώριση απ'όσο ξέρω χρησιμεύει κυρίως για κρατική εργασία. Μετά από όσα συμβαίνουν στην Ελλάδα, εξακολουθεί να σας απασχολεί η κρατική εργασία;
> Επίσης, υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ισοτιμία και αντιστοιχία. Η ισοτιμία είναι σχετικά εύκολη υπόθεση. Αντιστοιχία ζητούσε ένας φίλος μου μηχανικός, που είχε κάνει περίεργο συνδυασμό σπουδών (μηχανολογία τριετές πρώτο πτυχίο, ηλεκτρονική και υπολογιστές δύο μάστερ) και δεν αντιστοιχούσαν τα πτυχία του 100% σε κάποια από τις ειδικότητες και δεν μπορούσαν να τον κατατάξουν. Τελικά διάλεξε ηλεκτρονική και έδωσε δυο- τρία μαθήματα.



Γι’ αυτό εγώ δεν ξέρω να σας πω και πολλά πράγματα. Σας είπα τι μου είπε η ίδια η καθηγήτρια η οποία μόλις είχε ενημερωθεί και μου είπε πως θα το έψαχνε και η ίδια περισσότερο. Επίσης, δεν μου ξεκαθάρισε εάν μιλούσε για ισοτιμία ή αντιστοιχία.:s


YΓ:



SBE said:


> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η σύγχυση συνεχίζεται και δεν διαβάσατε αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω με προσοχή. Και επειδή έχω κι άλλες δουλειές, θα πω μερικά διευκρινιστικά ακόμη και τέρμα.



Αυτή η δήλωσή σας με στεναχώρησε αρκετά. Είναι σαν να μου λέτε εμμέσως πλην σαφώς πως μου κάνετε χάρη που μου απαντάτε και που ασχολείστε μαζί μου. Εγώ δεν θέλω να πιέζω κανένα, ούτε και επιβάλλω σε κανένα να μου απαντάει ή να κάνει διάλογο μαζί μου. Εάν είχατε και άλλες δουλειές να κάνετε, ας ασχολούσασταν με τις δουλειές σας και ας μην μου απαντούσατε αμέσως ή και καθόλου. Ας το αγνοούσατε. Νομίζω πως το φόρουμ εδώ προσφέρει πρόσφορο έδαφος για εποικοδομητικές συζητήσεις και για ανταλλαγή απόψεων. Εγώ δεν είπα πως τα ξέρω όλα ή πως ό,τι πω εγώ είναι το σωστό. Εγώ σας παρέθεσα όσα έχω ακούσει, όχι από κανέναν άσχετο ή στην τύχη, αλλά από συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα, όπως είναι οι καθηγητές της σχολής μου, οι καθηγητές κάποιων σεμιναρίων και 1-2 γνωστών μου που σπούδασαν στην Αγγλία. Εγώ ούτε ζω στην Αγγλία, ούτε σπουδάζω εκεί για να τα ξέρω. Γι’ αυτό γράφω εδώ. Για ν’ ακούσω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες απόψεις και γνώμες να τις συγκρίνω με αυτά που ήδη έχω ακούσει, να το μελετήσω το πράγμα και να δω τι θα κάνω. Αν κάποιος βαριέται να μου απαντήσει ή δε θέλει, ας μην το κάνει. Ακόμα και σεις με βοηθήσατε. Το πρώτο link που μου παραθέσατε το γνώριζα. Το δεύτερο όμως όχι. Ούτε γνώριζα ανάλογες περιπτώσεις με αυτή του φίλου σας του μηχανικού. Όμως ακόμα και αυτό το περιστατικό προσέθεσε κάτι στις γνώσεις μου πάνω σε αυτά τα ζητήματα. Πολλές φορές δεν έχει να κάνει με το τι λέει κάποιος αλλά πώς το λέει και εμένα αυτό το «έχω και άλλες δουλειές, θα πω κάποια επιπλέον πράγματα και τέρμα» μου έκατσε κάπως άσχημα. Εγώ σέβομαι όλα τα μέλη εδώ μέσα λόγω της πείρας που έχετε σε θέματα μετάφρασης και γενικά. Σας παρακολουθούσα αρκετό καιρό πριν εγγραφώ. Και λόγω του σεβασμού αυτού σας μιλώ στον πληθυντικό. Δεν θέλω να δείξω απόμακρη ή δεν ξέρω ‘γω τι άλλο. Απλώς, εγώ τώρα βγήκα από τα’ αβγό μου και δεν έχω εμπειρία σε μεταφραστικά θέματα. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα φαίνεστε έμπειροι, άνθρωποι με σπουδές. Οπότε δεν μου ερχόταν εμένα καλά να σας μιλώ στον ενικό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2011)

Είμαστε εκτός θέματος σε αυτό το νήμα και ίσως η συζήτηση αυτή θα έπρεπε να είναι σε κανένα νήμα για την εκπαίδευση των μεταφραστών (παρόλο που και σε αυτό είμαστε εκτός θέματος). 


> Εσείς, απ’ αυτά που μου γράφετε, φαίνεστε άτομο με αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα στην Αγγλία.


:lol: Είναι που τα γράφω με πειστικό ύφος. 


> Όσα γνωρίζω για τη χρηματοδότηση αυτών των πανεπιστημίων τα γνωρίζω από σχετικά άρθρα που έχω διαβάσει στο διαδίκτυο και ορισμένους καθηγητές στη σχολή που σπούδασαν ή εργάστηκαν σε αυτά τα πανεπιστήμια.



Δυστυχώς, περιέχουν ανακρίβειες και παρεξηγήσεις. Για παράδειγμα, το ΗΒ είναι από τις χώρες που έχουν ερευνητική παραγωγή στα πανεπιστήμια, αλλά είναι πολύ πίσω στην εμπορική εκμετάλλευση της έρευνας, σε σχέση πάντα με τις ΗΠΑ και τη Γερμανία. 



> Στα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεστε σε σχέση με το ότι το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο δεν δείχνει σωστά στους φοιτητές πως γίνεται η πανεπιστημιακή έρευνα, έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Ένα μόνο μάθημα είχαμε σχετικό με την πανεπιστημιακή έρευνα και αυτό στο τελευταίο έτος και επιλογής.



Δεν εννοούσα μόνο αυτό. Οι καθηγητές στο πανεπιστήμιο δε μιλάνε σχεδόν ποτέ στους φοιτητές για την έρευνά τους. Έτσι ο φοιτητής δε βλέπει τι άλλο κάνει ο δάσκαλος πέρα από το να διδάσκει τρεις ώρες τη βδομάδα, κι η έρευνα παραμένει κάτι μυστηριώδες και μακρινό. 


> Οι υπόλοιποι μας έλεγαν πως βαριόντουσαν να κάνουν έρευνες και να διαβάζουν έξτρα βιβλία από αυτά που κάναμε στη σχολή. Οπότε καλύτερα να μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στο πανεπιστήμιο και στους καθηγητές του. Φταίνε και οι φοιτητές.



Φταίει το βόλεμα απ' όλες τις μεριές. Αν αντί για εξετάσεις (δηλαδή παπαγαλία) ζητούσαν στα μισά τουλάχιστον μαθήματα εργασίες των 3000 λέξεων, με πλήρη βιβλιογραφία και με πρωτότυπη δουλειά (όχι επιπέδου δημοσίευσης αλλά όχι και αντιγραφή από τη βιβλιογραφία), θα τις έκαναν και θα έλεγαν κι ένα τραγούδι οι φοιτητές. Αλλά άντε μετά να διορθώσεις όλα αυτά τα γραπτά. 



> Καλά, δεν θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο αν ένα πανεπιστήμιο σαν αυτό του Cambridge ή ένα άλλο αντίστοιχου κύρους και ποιότητας σπουδών πανεπιστήμιο βρισκόταν αναμεμιγμένο σε σκάνδαλα. Πλέον, στη ζωή τίποτα δε μου φαίνεται απίθανο ή περίεργο. Και δεν μπορώ να βάλω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά για τίποτα και για κανέναν.



Ας το βάλω εγώ τότε. Όσο ήμουνα στο Καίμπριτζ δεν διαπίστωσα τίποτα μεμπτό ή ασυνήθιστο. Όμως... 
αυτό που εγώ δεν θεωρώ μεμπτό ή ασυνήθιστο μπορεί να είναι μεμπτό ή ασυνήθιστο για κάποιον άλλον. Από σκάνδαλα έχει το Καίμπριτζ μπόλικα τα τελευταία 800 χρόνια, από διπλούς κατασκόπους μέχρι μυστικές οργανώσεις. 



> Μιας και μιλάμε για το Cambridge, είχα διαβάσει πως μεγάλες εταιρίες όπως η Microsoft και η Rolls Royce έχουν εγκαταστήσει εργαστήρια στο πανεπιστήμιο.



Όχι. Δεν ήρθαν οι εταιρείες να εγκαταστήσουν εργαστήρια στο πανεπιστήμιο. Οι εταιρείες έκαναν συνεργασίες με το πανεπιστήμιο που ήδη είχε κάποια έρευνα στον τομέα που τις ενδιέφερε. Δεσμεύτηκαν π.χ. να δίνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο χρήματα για Χ χρόνια για να τα χρηματοδοτούν, η μία στο λογισμικό κι η άλλη στη μεταλλουργία/ μηχανές (και για εγκαταστάσεις, υποτροφίες κλπ). Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι στο εργαστήριο είναι υπάλληλοι της εκάστοτε εταιρείας, ούτε ότι η εταιρεία έχει αυτομάτως εμπορικά και πνευματικά δικαιώματα στα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας (ενώ το πανεπιστήμιο διατηρεί όλα του τα δικαιώματα). 

Συνιστώ για τον ελεύθερο χρόνο διάβασμα σχετικά με την σύνδεση πανεπιστημιακής έρευνας και βιομηχανίας, linear model of innovation, Pasteur's quadrant κλπ. 



> Τι άλλο πια να κάνω;; Γκάλοπ στο δρόμο;;mg::twit:



Αρκούν και λιγότερα. 



> μου είπαν πως το London Metropolitan University δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. Είναι καλό, αλλά υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα. Εσείς μου λέτε πως το συγκεκριμένο πανεπιστήμιο είναι χαλιά γενικώς και μετά μου δείχνετε μία ιστοσελίδα στην οποία υπάρχει τμήμα μεταφραστικό του συγκεκριμένου πανεπιστημίου το οποίο συγκαταλέγεται στα πανεπιστημιακά προγράμματα που παρέχουν υψηλής ποιότητας σπουδές. Εγώ τι να πιστέψω τώρα;;



Ότι δεν κοίταξα πριν το στείλω, απλό. :blush:

Σοβαρά πάντως, ο σύνδεσμος της ΕΕ λέει ότι αυτά τα προγράμματα μπήκαν στον κόπο να κάνουν αίτηση για να περιληφθούν στον κατάλογο και εγκρίθηκαν γιατί είχαν ικανοποιητικά αυτά τα κριτήρια:

structure of the programme — objectives, credits and expected learning outcomes of the courses given
coverage of EMT competences
human resources — number of teaching staff and their qualifications
infrastructure assigned to the programme, e.g. premises, IT equipment, CAT-tools
career support & monitoring — including career guidance for students, internships, tracking of careers after graduation and employment statistics
Αυτά τα κριτήρια μου φαίνονται λίγο γενικά, πάντως. Εύκολα τα αποκτάει κανείς. 

Γενικά όμως νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια ακόμα αιτία για μπέρδεμα: η μετάφραση κι η διερμηνεία ανήκουν στις πρακτικές εφαρμογές και πιθανόν οι πρώην τεχνικές σχολές να είναι καλύτερες σε αυτές από τα παραδοσιακά πανεπιστήμια που πιθανόν να είναι πολύ καλύτερα στη φιλολογία και να μην ασχολούνται με μετάφραση.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 26, 2011)

SBE said:


> Συνιστώ για τον ελεύθερο χρόνο διάβασμα σχετικά με την σύνδεση πανεπιστημιακής έρευνας και βιομηχανίας, linear model of innovation, Pasteur's quadrant κλπ.



Έχετε δίκιο και θα το ψάξω περισσότερο το θέμα γιατί ό,τι γνωρίζω μέχρι στιγμής και έχω παραθέσει τα έχω διαβάσει από εφημερίδες. Λίγα πράγματα μου έχουν εξηγήσει αναλυτικά οι καθηγητές σχετικά με τις πανεπιστημιακές έρευνες και σχεδόν τίποτα για τη σύνδεσή τους με τη βιομηχανία.



SBE said:


> Σοβαρά πάντως, ο σύνδεσμος της ΕΕ λέει ότι αυτά τα προγράμματα μπήκαν στον κόπο να κάνουν αίτηση για να περιληφθούν στον κατάλογο και εγκρίθηκαν γιατί είχαν ικανοποιητικά αυτά τα κριτήρια:
> 
> 1.structure of the programme — objectives, credits and expected learning outcomes of the courses given
> 2.coverage of EMT competences
> ...



Θα κοιτάξω και γι' αυτά που μου λέτε. Απλά, ακούω πολλά και διάφορα για το κάθε πανεπιστήμιο και έχω μπερδευτεί. Και όπως είπατε και σεις πιο πάνω δεν υπάρχει ουδετερότητα-αντικειμενικότητα σε αυτά τα θέματα. Εδώ αν πάρει κανείς 10 φοιτητές από το τμήμα που σπουδάζω και τους ρωτήσει αν είναι ευχαριστημένοι από τις σπουδές τους και το τμήμα γενικότερα, μπορεί να πάρει ακόμη και 10 εντελώς διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους απαντήσεις.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας!:)


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2011)

> Λίγα πράγματα μου έχουν εξηγήσει αναλυτικά οι καθηγητές σχετικά με τις πανεπιστημιακές έρευνες και σχεδόν τίποτα για τη σύνδεσή τους με τη βιομηχανία.



Αυτά που ανέφερα τα έχει πολύ καλά η Βίκι. Όπως και πολλά υπάρχουν στο ιντερνέτ για τον Βάνεβαρ Μπους του γραμμικού μοντέλου. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα καλό ψάξιμο!


----------

